# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور مجدد دانشجوی دارو آزاد که از معافیت استفاده میکند!

## D.A.A

با سلام من یکی از دوستانم داروسازی ازاد میخونن و میخوان همزمان با تحصیل و پایان ترم 2 که میشه تیر ماه کنکور بدن و اینم بگم مرخصی نمی گیرن . حالا واسم یه تبصره ای نشون داده که تو دفترچه سنجش هست .



اینجا نوشته کسانی که از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده نمی کنند میتوانند در صورت قبولی در دوره روزانه ثبت نام کنند . حالا سوال دوستم اینه که اولا اون داره از معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه استفاده میکنه که فک کنم معافیتش 7 سالس . در صورت قبولیش در روزانه نمی تونه ثبت نام کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ممنون میشم جوتب بدید

----------


## gissiyah

میخواد کنکور بده چی بخونه

----------


## D.A.A

> میخواد کنکور بده چی بخونه


روزانه داروسازی

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط D.A.A


با سلام من یکی از دوستانم داروسازی ازاد میخونن و میخوان همزمان با تحصیل و پایان ترم 2 که میشه تیر ماه کنکور بدن و اینم بگم مرخصی نمی گیرن . حالا واسم یه تبصره ای نشون داده که تو دفترچه سنجش هست .



اینجا نوشته کسانی که از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده نمی کنند میتوانند در صورت قبولی در دوره روزانه ثبت نام کنند . حالا سوال دوستم اینه که اولا اون داره از معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه استفاده میکنه که فک کنم معافیتش 7 سالس . در صورت قبولیش در روزانه نمی تونه ثبت نام کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ممنون میشم جوتب بدید 


اگه قبلا انصراف نداده باشه ینی تو تابستان سال بعد بخواد واسه اولین بار انصراف بده هیچ مشکلی از نظر نظام وظیفه واسه قبولی تو روزانه نخواهد داشت.
اتفاقا یکی از دوستان همین انجمن سال 95 داروی آزاد قبول شد بعدش بازم خوند و 96 داروی روزانه تهران قبول شد. مصاحبشم هست تو فروم.*

----------


## Lara27

بازار کار دارو چطوریه؟ بیکاری داره؟

----------

